# FORGOTTEN PATRIOTS: CANADIAN REBELS ON AUSTRALIA‘S CONVICT SHORES (Book Review)



## Danjanou (10 Jan 2004)

Most people are under the assumption that the Canada’s transition form British colony to self governing nation was a peaceful and rather mundane one. That really is not the case though. While the process cannot really be compared to that of some other nations whose birth was a series of blood soaked strife and open warfare, the origins of Canadian nationhood were not completely without violence. 

In 1837 armed revolts occurred in not one but two of the British colonies that would later merge and evolve into an independent nation. In Lower Canada (Quebec) a movement of disenfranchised French Canadians mainly farmers, shop keepers and others from the lower classes decided that they had endured enough with the ruling clique of clergy, British Government officials, and aristocratic merchants who effectively controlled all aspects of the colony. 

They formed into secret groups and found charismatic leaders such as Louis Joseph Papineau. Eventually this discontent led to armed revolt against the government staring in Montreal when the government attempted to arrest Papineau who fled to safety in the United States. 

The revolt quickly spread and British troops and loyal militia were used to suppress it. Some of the battles that occurred in the townships and farmlands of Eastern Quebec were bloody if brief especially in the villages of St. Denis, St. Charles, and St. Eustache and would have long lasting effects. 

Almost simultaneously with these armed revolts in Lower Canada came another revolt in neighboring Upper Canada (Ontario). Here another charismatic leader, newspaperman, rabble rouser, reformer and former Mayor of York (renamed Toronto in 1834) William Lyon MacKenzie also organized resistance to the ruling pro British clique, the Family Compact that for all intents and purposes ran the province. Like Papineau, Mackenzie was easily able to gather followers. He envisioned an independent republican Canada with institutions modeled after those of the United States. 

As all the British troops in Upper Canada had been sent to put down the rebels in Lower Canada, Mackenzie seized what he thought was the opportunity to take control of the province. He led a rather rag tag armed force of rebels down Yonge Street hoping to capture Toronto and establish a new republican government. 

A rather comic opera brief battle occurred between Mackenzie’s followers and a hastily assembled and for the most part untrained militia force at Montgomery’s Tavern north of the city. After a single volley of muskets both sides fled literally the field. 

In the days that followed Mackenzie and his followers were pursued by loyalist government forces in the towns, farms, and forests around Toronto. Mackenzie and several of his men eventually escaped across the border and set up a camp in New York State near Niagara Falls. 

The rebellion didn’t end here. For the next year British troops continued to put down pockets of unrest in Lower Canada. Mackenzie and his followers also launched a series of raids onto Canadian soil in the Niagara region. Both Upper and Lower Canadian rebels received much support from sympathetic Americans who provide asylum, donated money, and many cases volunteered to join them in armed insurrection. 

After the initial revolts in 1837, the largest incursion was the “Battle of the Windmill” in 1838. A large force of Canadian “Patriots” and American supporters crossed the border near Oswego New York with the intent of marching on and Capturing Kingston and Fort Henry. The 190 invaders were soon besieged by a force of 2000 British regulars and Canadian militia in a large stone windmill near the town of Prescott. After a brief fight they eventually surrendered. 

Several of the rebels were killed in these various engagements, and many more fled either to exile in the United States or went into hiding. Quite a few were captured and sentenced to either death or prison terms depending on the degree of their involvement. Over 150 of them were transported first to England and from their to penal colonies in Australia. 

The majority of them were “English Canadians” captured after the battles at Montgomery’s Tavern, Windmill and the raids into Niagra. There was also a large contingent of French Canadians and several American citizens who had fought at Windmill and been captured there. 

Forgotten Patriots : Canadian Rebels on Australia‘s Convict Shores by Jack Cahill is the story of these prisoners. Cahill is an Australian who moved to Canada to pursue a career in journalism. Cahill presents us with a tale of heroic endurance and intolerable conditions. 

Much of the information he gathered is provided by journals and letters kept by the prisoners, especially several of the Americans who for the most part were both idealistic and fairly well educated. He begins with an introduction to the conditions that led to the revolts and a brief summary of the various skirmishes and battles while introducing us to the characters and personalities that will eventually find themselves in Australia. 

Following their arrest and imprisonments the various rebels are given trials, some of which even appear to have been fair. In one case a rebel leader and veteran of the War of 1812 makes a secret Masonic sign to the Judge as he enters the courtroom. He is not tried and set free. Most however are not so lucky. 

However most death sentences are commuted to transportation, some with hours of the original sentence being carried out. The tale of Maria Waite and her efforts to save the life of her husband Benjamin Waite, one of the leaders of the raid at Short Hills near Niagara Falls, and his compatriots awaiting execution is a particularly poignant one. Even after his life is spared Mrs. Waite does not give up her struggle to be reunited with him. 

After the trials some 150 assorted rebels are transported to Australia on various ships most via England and another stay there in noxious overcrowded British prisons. The conditions of their voyages on decrepit unseaworthy vessels are such that it is surprising that any let alone most survive the journey. 

Most of the English Canadians and Americans are sent to Van Deimans Land (Tasmania) Here they will endure years of back breaking labour, corrupt and incompetent administration, illness and disease, and a casual violence that shocks most of them. They attempt to remain together and assist each other and this helps them survive. 

Some died, some survived, a few even prospered. Several attempted escape and a few were even successful. Most endure, realizing that they are different from the common criminals that make up the bulk of the prisoners. This in some way helps with their dealings. With the administrators, guards and free citizens that make up the complex and often confusing social structure of the colony at this time. 

The French Canadians are even more isolated than the others due to their language. Initially they are to be sent to an isolated and brutal penal colony off of the coast. The Roman Catholic Archbishop of Sydney intervenes and the prisoners are instead sent to a relatively better camp outside Sydney. Here their faith, industriousness, and sense of self help them to not only survive but actually prosper. They serve out their sentences, earn paroles and eventually the passage money to return to their homes and families. 

Eventually almost all of the surviving rebels complete their sentences and return to North America. A few however after earning their freedom choose to remain in this new land and start their lives afresh. 

The colonies they return to are in the throes of change. Government officials despatched from England to determine what lead to the revolts have filed numerous reports on what happened and why. One, the Durham report named for Lord Durham the special commissioner despatched to investigate the situation will eventually lead to the idea of responsible self government for the British Colonies in North America. This will in turn lead to the British North America Act in 1867 and the creation of the Dominion of Canada, the first of the British colonies to be granted independence. 

Cahill’s book is well researched and written and a good addition to any collection on Canadian History. It was more than a work of history for me though. One of the rebels transported to Van Deimans Land was an ancestor of mine. Alexander Mcleod a twenty-four year old carpenter marched down Yonge Street with MacKenzie’s forces and fought at Montgomery’s Tavern. Later he was captured in a raid near Niagara Falls. 

He was sentenced to death along with his companion and commander Benjamin Waite. The sentence was commuted to transportation. Alexander Mcleod survived the lengthy sea voyage first across the Atlantic Ocean to England and then half way around the world to Van Deiman’s Land but fell ill. He died soon after his ship reached the penal colony and his remains were buried there in an unmarked grave.


----------

